# I am FINALLy buying a FLIR!!!



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its a bit of a tease since I dont have it yet!
Just ordered it a few minutes ago!

But I want to let everyone here know about it since here is a *huge *rebate going on that allowed me to buy it!

The big rebate only lasts another 6 days!!!

So the price is 200 bucsk less than normal 1795 instead of 1995 PLUS then there is a $500 rebate so its only 1300 Bucks after rebate!!!!!

A couple years ago units like this were $4000 !!!

www.jrhenterprises.com/FLIR-Scout-II-240-FLIRscout.htm

!!!!!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I had to click the link to find out what the heck a FLIR was. Now I want one of those too!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Jeff,

There are 2 primary Night systems people may use.

-PVS14 which you wear as a monocular attached to your helmet (they also make non helmet head mounts but most folks use helmets)

You then mount a DBAL (or OTAL or PEC) to your rifle which provides a IR laser for your gun.
Then you cna turn on a IR laser (invisible to naked eye) to designate your target that you see via your PVS.
Then you pull the trigger and the (zeroed) rifle will hit the dot.

This is the most common way the US military fights at night.

-A FLIR is (usually there are exceptions that are rifle mounted) used as a scouting tool.

Unlike the PVS14 it can see heat signatures through bushes, etc so its very very difficult to hide from it
(not impossible tho.. glass, and a MVT shield or such will cover you)

Another advantage of a FLIR is you cna also use it at daytime to spot a ambush you might have otherwise missed.

Prices have come down 1300 bucks .....is by far the cheapest I have ever seen it.
Until a couple years ago this was the purview of the military only.



PS: I run a PVS14 with a DBAL for night shooting (also from JRH)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

very cool!!! I need to add that to my shopping list.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

FLIR has it's limitations, as BlueZ pointed out, but it definitely doesn't hurt to have it in your bag of tricks.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueZ said:


> Its a bit of a tease since I dont have it yet!
> Just ordered it a few minutes ago!
> 
> But I want to let everyone here know about it since here is a *huge *rebate going on that allowed me to buy it!
> ...


Thank you for the posting, looks great but not in the budget right now, maybe in the future.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Flir is the benchmark for thermal imaging, that being said, SeeK Thermal is a very reasonably priced alternative that may interest those of you on a tight budget, like me. Google & Amazon are your friend here!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Mind giving us a review when it's delivered?

I've been lusting after one, just too far outside my budget.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We have FLIR mounted on select vehicles / aircraft and several portable models available for check out. Every patrol supervisor keeps one in their SUV and of course SWAT has a range of FLIR related tools at their disposal. We paid around $40-50k for the mounted models and around $20-25k for the handheld models (partially grant funded of course). We have caught many bad guys that would have otherwise eluded us if it were not for thermal imaging. We have also used them for search and rescue with excellent results. I remember during T&E standing in the clearing of a tree grove with the Chief of Police in the middle of the night. We were told that three bad guys were within line of sight and to try and locate them with flashlights and one of our older night vision optics (without moving around). After 30 minutes we gave up having found no one. Took us 30 seconds with the FLIR. The next morning the Chief had the grant writers working their butts off. 

Flir now makes a model called the C2 which is no bigger than a cell phone and sells for under $700. Crazy.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

That price is fantastic! I looked through that exact same model at the big gun show in Ft Worth a few years back, and it was $2700 then. For scouting purposes, it's great although I was a bit disappointed with the field of view.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

what is this optional feature, and how does it differ from the standard features of the device? (specifically I'm wondering about the ranging of man sized targets and what it's native range is)

Optional Accessories:

Charging Cradle
MOLLE-Compatible Belt Pouch
Range Performance Detect Man-Sized Target (1.8 m x 0.5 m) ~350 yds. (~320 m)


I'm also thinking they mixed up the yards/meters values lol


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Dakine,

I am not familar with that option and did not order it. perhaps some attachment or algorithm?

I really dont know.. am happy with the FLIR Scout 2 as it sits as I have used it before.

As for the yards and metters they seem correct.

1m= approx 1.1 yards--> 320x1.1= 342


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Dakine,
> 
> I am not familar with that option and did not order it. perhaps some attachment or algorithm?
> 
> ...


Do you know how far out you ranged confirmed sightings? I'm just curious.

Also, I still disagree with the math on their description. 
they just said:
Range Performance Detect Man-Sized Target (1.8 m x 0.5 m) ~350 yds. (~320 m)

it's the other way around, ~350 yards can NOT be ~320 meters. All I meant was that whoever typed up that page didn't get it lol


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

350/1.1 = 318
meters are longer than yards so 350 yards mean a lesser number of meters.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Marcus said:


> 350/1.1 = 318
> meters are longer than yards so 350 yards mean a lesser number of meters.


you're absolutely right, dont know what I was thinking having them reversed like that in my head. stupid beerz LOL :beercheer:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does this model come installed inside a cool helmet?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cause I can already make the rattle breath sounds!!! And a coordinated laser shoulder cannon...... gotta get a shoulder cannon!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Only 2 days left until the $500 (!) rebate expires!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

man you're just killing me with that FLIR. I want one GIMMAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

for those with pockets deeper than mine are at the moment...

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/48...event-_-blackfri15-_-campaignemail-_-20151130


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> Flir is the benchmark for thermal imaging, that being said, SeeK Thermal is a very reasonably priced alternative that may interest those of you on a tight budget, like me. Google & Amazon are your friend here!


BOOM!!!! that's HUGE. I will be buying this!

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00SSZ5KPY


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

But youd still need a smartphone to attach it to...

Today is the last day of the rebate.....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> But youd still need a smartphone to attach it to...
> 
> Today is the last day of the rebate.....


I have an iphone 6s that work provides that if separated I can buy out for the remainder of the 2 yr contract. I don't remember when they gave this to me, it was like week 2 or 3 of them going on the market though, whenever that 2 year period is up I can ask for a new one, maybe I'll get a plus or just wait and see if the next best thing is coming out.

I have an iphone 4s that they didn't want back and told me to keep. about a month before they gave me the new one I dropped the thing trying to put it my pocket and hit the curb just right to kind of crack up and break the bottom of the screen where there's not even anything displayed, it's the bottom black bar area... they said we can't turn that around to anyone else, just keep it.

I have a Samsung android tablet that I got for free from a training class work sent me to. I'm thinking that I may buy for this because it's got the largest screen... except...

I have a dinosaur iPad 1 (I think it's first gen, maybe 2... I dunno and don't care because even though I'm in IT I try not wear it like an anchor chained to my leg and I'm not normally an apple fanboi except having used that droid tablet vs iphone, apple is vastly superior!!!) it has a bigger screen than the droid, but the droid would be easier to recharge, also it's newer and has better video, and a lot less bulky and weight so the ancient ipad probably loses...

for me, that is the better option right now. Ideally after this I'd like to graduate to one that is mounted straight to the rifle.

ETA: I have not priced it out, but I've heard there is a big market for older iphones because recording devices aren't allowed in federal buildings, so there's a market for people to buy up the ancient ones and refurb them and then resell. Also, you can buy used ones that are a gen or 2 behind and save money.

I'm fortunate with my perks from my job being a big bonus for this, I realize for a lot of people the thought of going to drop a lot of money on a smart phone is a non-starter.

I guess the real question is, what is the cost of an older used smart phone device + the cost of the phone new to buy if necessary. Work needs to be able to yank my chain 24/7, so they get to pay for and provide the phone. Some ppl at work go the other route, there's some amount of $$ that work will pay for every month if you want to submit an expense report every month... for me, that's NO THANKS! I'll take the option with no overhead lol. for others though already locked into or shopping for new family plans and things, defraying that cost by $85 I think it is, that's a big "nice to have".


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Dakine, what kind of a use would you imagine where a small screen would be an advantage? I would think that if someone is peering around a tree a big dot would be easier to notice than a small one. Please note that back when I had a cell phone I asked for the dumbest phone in the store. You know, the ones where having a root canal is more fun than texting.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Dakine, what kind of a use would you imagine where a small screen would be an advantage? I would think that if someone is peering around a tree a big dot would be easier to notice than a small one. Please note that back when I had a cell phone I asked for the dumbest phone in the store. You know, the ones where having a root canal is more fun than texting.


that analogy comparing root canal to texting is a fair way to sum up my end user experience with my Samsung android tablet. Until I was actually forced to use that thing for a few weeks I had no idea how much I really appreciated my iPhone. There are people that love droids so perhaps it's just the device that sucks not the tech.

other reasons could be portability, protection (armored/waterproof cases) and storage. iPhone goes right into a pocket, a tablet... not so much, same to be said for waterproof otterboxes and such for them.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueZ... status? c'mon man, you gotta give us updates... we need the info!!!!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> BlueZ... status? c'mon man, you gotta give us updates... we need the info!!!!


 What Dakine said!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Dakine said:


> BlueZ... status? c'mon man, you gotta give us updates... we need the info!!!!


Sorry fellas..
Been busy with work and a Armorers class (review also to follow)

I will be posting a full review on the weekend


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Dakine said:


> BlueZ... status? c'mon man, you gotta give us updates... we need the info!!!!


Due to popular request.. never let it be said I dont give the people what they want:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/preliminary-review-flir-scout-jrh-enterprises-28555/


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

BlueZ said:


> Due to popular request.. never let it be said I dont give the people what they want:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/preliminary-review-flir-scout-jrh-enterprises-28555/


Because of the kids... Smartarse!

LOL, you are SO accommodating...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought the Thermal Seek XR today. Amazon applied a $59.80 credit from a Thermal promotion that I wasn't even aware of! artydance: 

I also got the 6' lightning jack extension cable, so $299 - $60 for the camera, and $32 for the cable. prime shipping so $270 plus tax for the combo.

Something in my order also triggered an email coupon, which apparently is a free digital copy of Kung Fu Panda if you buy any of the qualifying items. 

back to the camera, I know the 20 degree field of view is really narrow but the ability to see out the extended range and adjustable focus is a big advantage over the other model so I went with the XR, I can't wait until it gets here!


----------

